# T1,t2,t3,t4



## Tomby

Olá prezados colegas! 
Às vezes nos classificados aparecem anúncios como, por exemplo, o seguinte: _Lisboa. T2, novo, a estrear, c/ parqueamento ou garagem. Preço..._
Compreendo o significado mas chama-me a atenção T1, T2, T3, inclusive T0, que suponho quer dizer os quartos que tem o apartamento. 
Alguém de vocês poder informar se, v.g., um T2 significa um apartamento que tem dois quartos para dormir além da sala de jantar, cozinha e casa de banho ou contrariamente, T2 significa que é um apartamento com um quarto para dormir e uma sala de jantar?
[*q*uarto para dormir + *s*ala de jantar = T2]

E um T0 é um local com a cozinha integrada onde a casa de banho, normalmente muito pequena, é o único quarto independente?

Mais outra pergunta. Alguém sabe a origem, para mim, um bocadinho _estranha_, dos tês T0, T1, T2, etc. para especificar o número de quartos de uma habitação?


----------



## Outsider

É exactamente como diz.  

1) Pressupõe-se que todos os apartamentos têm cozinha, quarto de banho e sala.
2) O índice do T é o número de quartos de dormir: T1, um quarto; T2, dois quartos, etc.
3) Num T0, o ocupante dorme na sala. Pode ser cómodo para jovens, por exemplo.

Não sei qual é a origem da letra T.


----------



## lampiao

Eu acho que o T vem de Tipologia, mas não consegui confirmar.

Perguntei a 3 pessoas que não se conhecem entre si, e as respostas foram sempre a mesma: tipologia


----------



## Ancia

Se procurar uma casa para alugar, em Portugal, a pessoa encontra isso de T1, T2, x assoalhadas...  mas o que é que isso quer dizer? sao as divisoes, acho eu mas... nao percebo muito bem

Pergunto porque vou começar a trabalhar a fazer traduçoes (para o português !!!) e gostava de saber se posso dizer:  "Esta casa tem 2 dormitórios, terraço, varanda, etc...e nao empregar o termo moradia, nem falar em t!, T2, etc.

Sabem dizer-me se há quaquerl diferença entre dizer: "esta casa é situada em Lisboa" e "é localizada em lisboa"?

Podem ajudar-me?
Obrigado de antemao


----------



## Vanda

É bom dizer: A casa está situada em Lisboa.


----------



## souquemsabess

Ancia said:


> Se procurar uma casa para alugar, em Portugal, a pessoa encontra isso de T1, T2, x assoalhadas... mas o que é que isso quer dizer? sao as divisoes, acho eu mas... nao percebo muito bem
> 
> Pergunto porque vou começar a trabalhar a fazer traduçoes (para o português !!!) e gostava de saber se posso dizer: "Esta casa tem 2 dormitórios, terraço, varanda, etc...e nao empregar o termo moradia, nem falar em t!, T2, etc.
> 
> Sabem dizer-me se há quaquerl diferença entre dizer: "esta casa é situada em Lisboa" e "é localizada em lisboa"?
> 
> Podem ajudar-me?
> Obrigado de antemao


 

Boa tarde. O termo "assoalhadas" é mais utilizado na região de Lisboa, e tem a ver com as divisões da casa que têm "soalho" (chão de madeira). É que, na sua generalidade, os apartamentos têm tijoleira (baldosas) nas áreas sociais (sala, cozinha e wc) e soalho (madeira) nos quartos. Na região do Porto, é mais utilizado a tipologia T1, T1+1, T2 e por aí fora. O "+1" refere-se ao espaço no apartamento que não tem luz directa, ou seja, um quarto interior. Espero ter ajudado!


----------



## souquemsabess

Desculpe, mas não a quero induzir em erro e como tal corrijo o que escrevi. Se procurar um apartamento na zona de Lisboa, é natural que leia coisas como "3 assoalhadas". Isso quer então dizer que esse apartamento tem 2 quartos. A sala é incluída na "assoalhada". De facto, há salas que também têm madeira no chão. 

Sempre que ler num anúncio "T2" ou "T3", e como já o disseram aqui, isso significa o número de quartos que tem uma habitação


----------



## Archimec

Sempre que ler num anúncio "T2" ou "T3", e como já o disseram aqui, isso significa o número de quartos que tem uma habitação[/quote]

Tanto quanto sei, T significa Tipo.


----------



## ceballos

A minha pergunta é a seguinte: quando vamos comprar o alugar uma casa sempre dizem é um T3 ou um T2 e eu sei que se trata do número de quartos que tem a vivenda, mas que significa a letra "T"?
Obrigada a todos


----------



## Outsider

Mire este hilo.


----------



## ceballos

Obrigado Outsider e desculpem por ter iniciado um threads que já tinha sido discutido.


----------



## Mangato

Outsider said:


> É exactamente como diz.
> 
> 1) Pressupõe-se que todos os apartamentos têm cozinha, quarto de banho e sala.
> 2) O índice do T é o número de quartos de dormir: T1, um quarto; T2, dois quartos, etc.
> 3) Num T0, o ocupante dorme na sala. Pode ser cómodo para jovens, por exemplo.
> 
> Não sei qual é a origem da letra T.


 
O T0 é o que na Epanha chamamos eufemicamente "estudio"


----------



## Carfer

Tombatossals:

Não lhe juro, porque não tenho aqui a lei à mão, mas estou quase certo de que 'T' significa 'tipo' e e a origem da designação está na lei, no Regulamento Geral das Edificações Urbanas de 1951, que assim classificava as habitações consoante o número de divisões ('assoalhadas') além da sala comum. Se quiser mesmo ter a certeza, posso procurar-lhe o preceito concreto. Diga. 
O T0 também aqui é designado por 'estúdio'.
Um abraço

Carfer


----------



## joaosilva

Desculpem reavivar este thread tão antigo. Não sei como é que vim aqui parar...
Parece que não tinha ficado tudo esclarecido.
Cá está a concisa resposta a todas a dúvidas:
http://www.dizmecomo.com/2011/01/o-que-significa-t1-t2-t3.html
O que significa T1, T2, T3...?
 Refere-se à tipologia do imóvel. O algarismo indica o número de quartos. O imóvel conta ainda com uma sala para obter o número de assoalhadas. Isto é, T1=2 Assoalhadas; T2= 3 Assoalhadas, etc. Quando tem um “+”, T2+1, por exemplo, indica que existe uma divisão adicional de dimensões reduzidas, contígua ou interior. Se for um T2+1, é um imóvel com quatro assoalhadas: 2 quartos + 1 sala + 1 divisão extra.


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Buenos días:
A efectos de una traducción, ¿podríamos entonces decir que un T2 es una vivienda "con dos dormitorios"?
(luego si alguien quiere o se ve oblgado/a a dormir en el sofá de la sala, eso ya es harina de otro costal).
Gracias de antemano por sus aportaciones.
Saludos,

MA


----------



## pfaa09

Sim, Miguel. Um T2 é uma habitação com dois quartos.
Relacionado --> Moradia V4


----------



## gato radioso

Que eu saiba é como nós dizendo "dormitorios".


----------



## queiros

_There is no need to speculate, it's all in the legislation...

“2 – Tipologia. – Deve indicar-se a tipologia (T(índice x); x = número de quartos de dormir) de cada habitação (ex.: casa de quatro assoalhadas – três quartos e sala -, deve indicar T(índice 3)), conforme o n.º 5 do artigo 66.º do Decreto-Lei n.º 650/15, de 18 de Novembro.”_
_
de acordo com a Portaria 676 de 1979_


----------

